# Price on Colnago Oval Master



## cream17 (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Was looking at possibly selling my Titanium Oval Master frame.

Does anyone know what I should as in regards to the price ????? (Mint condition)

Can't see any listings on ebay.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Recent pricing*

Over the last two years the selling price for Oval Master's on EBay has been $600-975. Like the CT1 and CT2, the Oval Master has never gotten the attention it should have. Its predecessor the Bititan has recently gone for considerably more for what people will argue is an inferior machine to the Oval Master.



cream17 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Was looking at possibly selling my Titanium Oval Master frame.
> 
> ...


----------



## cream17 (Jan 30, 2008)

Hmmm,. I was hoping to break the $1000 mark, mine is in perfect condition.

Just curious, what did the Older Ti Models go for ?


----------



## SLedoux (Feb 10, 2006)

a nice Bititan in classifieds right now


----------

